# Coleman generator info request



## bump (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi folks new guy here with dumb questions.

I just bought a used Coleman powermate Generator. It is a Maxa 5000 ER
Model no. PMO525202
It has a 10 HP Tecumseh engine pull start.
I would like to find out if I can put electric starter on this model.

Looked at unit and can't find model no. or serial no. for engine.
Could someone let me know numbers for engine or any info I can use.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

For either flathead or OHV, you'll have to look to see if a couple of conditions exist.
Under the gas tank area next to the "blank area" of the block, on the blower housing should be a crescent shaped plate. Remove it and look at the flywheel. If there's a ring gear on it, then look to see if the block is drilled with 1/4" holes to the right of the flywheel on the block itself. If you've got a gear and mounting holes, (and the frame etc. won't interfere) then you can add an electric start.
If there's a charging wire coming out from under the flywheel, you may be able to add a 12v starter with a battery. You'll have to determine what type of system it is - 3 amp unregulated, etc. 120v starter would work, but if utility power is out it won't do much good, right?
The engine numbers should be stamped into the blower housing, or if it's a newer engine, on a decal & would also be on the blower housing.
Paul


----------



## bump (Mar 6, 2011)

Pualr44
Checked engine and it has the coutout for starter and threaded holes in block.
Need to pull cover and check flywheel for ring gear.
If no ring gear can I get a flywheel off of another motor and starter motor.
I know a couple guys that deal in salvage parts so may be able to find one.


----------



## edkedk (Nov 5, 2009)

I have the same unit. The engine is a HM100. Unfortunately my engine had a heart attack a few years ago but I still have some of the parts out in the yard. I'll take a look tomorrow and see if I can determine anything that might help you. I don't think I ever found a repair manual for this engine. I do have an operators manual that as usual is 10 pages of safety warnings a a few pages on maintenance, (oil change, spark plugs, etc.).


----------



## edkedk (Nov 5, 2009)

Been looking around a bit. Here's a manual that supposedly covers this engine:

I have not done anything with this engine except take all the insides out to use the shell for another project.

http://toprake.com/index.php?module=documents&JAS_DocumentManager_op=viewDocument&JAS_Document_id=2


----------



## bump (Mar 6, 2011)

I talked to a guy that said I need the model numbers for engine to tell which flywheel and starter motor that will fit. I found the numbers but haven't found which flywheel and motor to use. 
Any info will be greatly appericated.
Thank you 
Bump


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

bump said:


> I talked to a guy that said I need the model numbers for engine to tell which flywheel and starter motor that will fit. I found the numbers but haven't found which flywheel and motor to use.
> Any info will be greatly appericated.
> Thank you
> Bump


Go to this site and enter your complete model numbers to see which parts you may need.Such as HM100-XXXXXXX.Hope this helps.

http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/tecumseh/horizontalengines.html


----------

